# budgie and cockatiel



## Turtle Jamo (Jul 21, 2012)

Now what's every ones view on this, basically I have 5 budgies 3 boys and two girls and they have a massive room to fly about it, and my local shop has a aviary with loads of budgies and cocktail together, now my budgies do have a cage but are free to go in and out when ever they want, do you think it's a good idea to get a cocktail To go with them? They are various perches in corners of the room and all around the room, Iv seen then live happily before but what do you think?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We keep cockatiels with our budgies in a large indoor aviary in a spare bedroom, and all is well. Budgies can cause problems in that they can peck cockatiels' legs/feet, but we have fortunately never had any issues.

You would not want just the one though as they are much happier in two's etc. The only thing I would say is that the budgies are noisy but cockatiels tend to "shriek", plus of course there is a considerably mess off poo and bird seed and husks everywhere.

You'll be able to keep the birds when you move :2thumb:


----------



## Turtle Jamo (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds good,so you recon two is better than one then, and should I get boy or a girl? I have 3 boys budgies and two girls will this make a difference? And yep there's room for them, there cage is not as massive compared to a turtle tank!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The sex of the budgies won't matter either way, except that female budgies are more aggressive, on the whole. As to the cockatiels, I kept two males happily together for many years, but most people like to keep them in male/female pairs, although unless you intend to breed it really isn't necessary. Oh, and I can attest that Stephen is right in that cockatiels (especially males) can have a really annoying shriek! :devil:


----------



## Turtle Jamo (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok I see, Iv heard female cockatiels can be more aggressive? Is this true and do you recon one on its own would be ok?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Our 3 are males so at the moment its a 5.30am wake up. We have a blind in the bedroom but I still need to put the cardboard over the window at night as well.

The male budgies are more friendlier than the females. We have found the females bite but then of course it is naturally built into them to be defensive - a mother's instinct!


----------



## carolsmith (May 15, 2013)

Stephen P said:


> We keep cockatiels with our budgies in a large indoor aviary in a spare bedroom, and all is well. Budgies can cause problems in that they can peck cockatiels' legs/feet, but we have fortunately never had any issues.
> 
> You would not want just the one though as they are much happier in two's etc. The only thing I would say is that the budgies are noisy but cockatiels tend to "shriek", plus of course there is a considerably mess off poo and bird seed and husks everywhere.
> 
> You'll be able to keep the birds when you move :2thumb:


 hi can you help me i have had a cockateil for only a week and was hoping you could tell me how long will it be before he is hand friendly i put my hand in cage several times a day he is 3 months old.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

carolsmith said:


> hi can you help me i have had a cockateil for only a week and was hoping you could tell me how long will it be before he is hand friendly i put my hand in cage several times a day he is 3 months old.


How long is a piece of string? :lol2:

Generally young ones tame more quickly than older birds, but how long exactly will depend on the individual bird and your patience. My advice would be keep at it every day for short periods, until he learns that your hand is not the enemy. Keep the sessions short, so that you don't stress him too much. If there is a particular food he likes (mine love clean blades of grass, for some reason!), offer that by hand, without getting your hand too close to start with, but gradually move closer. It shouldn't take him long to move to the next step; cockatiels tend to tame pretty easily.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I had four budgies and a cockatiel and they used to come out of their cages together. One of the budgies was a bossy little thing and used to occasionally peck at my cockatiel who never had a go back bless her. I didn't find my tiel noisy. If I had tiels again I would have a pair. The other three budgies were very placid with my tiel. All the budgies were males.


----------



## Turtle Jamo (Jul 21, 2012)

Got mine in the end, there all out now together having a good time


----------



## Turtle Jamo (Jul 21, 2012)




----------

